# accomodation in joburg



## wayeune (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everybody

I will arrive in South Africa in early August and work in Joburg for one year. 

I'm currently looking for a room. I don't know many websites of housing and don't know how to start the room search !


If you have any advice to give, feel free to answer to this message  !!

Thx


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Check for Communes/shared accommodation in the junkmail.co.za


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

wayeune said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I will arrive in South Africa in early August and work in Joburg for one year.
> 
> ...


Try Property24 | Property in South Africa | Property for Sale and to Rent


----------

